# Elinchrom ELC Pro HD or Hensel Expert D Series?



## kokoriko (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello, I want buy 1x1000 and 2x500 compact flash heads. And oscillate between elinchrom elc pro hd and hensel expert d series.. Which one is better for studio and outdoor shots do you think?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 27, 2014)

That's a LOT of light!  I know little about Hensel and can't comment on their quality, but I suspect you will find a LOT more accessories & modifiers available for Elinchrom than Hensel.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 28, 2014)

When he said shooting street he meant the whole block.


----------



## Designer (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome!

I agree with tirediron; compare the accessories to make sure everything you might want in the future will fit.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Now using Eli Mods on Hensel Strobes! - The GetDPI Photography Forums


----------

